# This is our Soundtrack



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Not bad. I could only imagine how your haunted house would be like.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This "Hallowe'en" obssession is really pervasive. I actually put one of the four discs that I burned in the truck yesterday and drove around listening to that!! And didn't consider myself crazy!!


----------

